# NASA-Forscher entdecken Gipsader auf dem Mars - Hinweis auf ehemals vorhandenes Wasser



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu NASA-Forscher entdecken Gipsader auf dem Mars - Hinweis auf ehemals vorhandenes Wasser gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: NASA-Forscher entdecken Gipsader auf dem Mars - Hinweis auf ehemals vorhandenes Wasser


----------



## AMD (11. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie sehe ich hier heute viele News die nicht wirklich was mit Games/Hardware zu tun haben oO


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Dezember 2011)

Dann klick halt einfach nicht drauf, ich finde solche News nicht schlecht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Dezember 2011)

Grandiose Bilder 
An Nord und Südpol gibt es ja auch Wasser.

@AMD
Finde ich schon weil dazu extrem Teure HighEnd Hardware benutzt wir


----------



## Pumpi (11. Dezember 2011)

Es dauert nicht mehr lang, da kann man sagen das die Fahrzeuge der Nasa auf dem Mars besser laufen als die Autos von GM auf amerikanischen Straßen. 

Ps: Ist schon bitter wenn man bedenkt das wir der ersten erfolgreichen Wasserförderung auf dem Mars wohl näher sind als auf unserem eigenen Planeten alle Leute mit Wasser zu versorgen, und das obwohl unser Planet zu 70% mit Wasser überzogen ist


----------



## AMD (11. Dezember 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Dann klick halt einfach nicht drauf, ich finde solche News nicht schlecht.


 Ahja, und bald folgt Politik (obwohl, haben wir ja schon mit einem Klimagipfel-Beitrag) und vieles mehr. Dann haben wir 200 News am Tag und passende Themen gehen unter, super.
Das ist nunmal eine Seite vorallem für Hardware und das sollte auch so bleiben.


----------



## Pumpi (11. Dezember 2011)

Nenne doch mal passende Themen die nicht behandelt werden.

Die im Luxx und auf CB wissen offiziell noch nichtmal vom genialen Ivy Ergebniss, da biste hier doch gut dran


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Dezember 2011)

Das kann man zb im Unterforum "PCGH-Webseite" Diskutieren bzw bemängeln aber nicht hier, zurück zum Thema bitte.


----------



## Crenshaw (11. Dezember 2011)

Ist Bild 1 gerendert oder wie ist das enstanden? 

Sonst hätte der Mars ja totale Mist Texturen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. Dezember 2011)

Das ist eine künstliche grafische veranschaulichung wie die Sonde auf dem Mars aussieht 
Ist ja keine andere Sonde in der nähe die so ein Bild machen könnte


----------



## Crenshaw (11. Dezember 2011)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Das ist eine künstliche grafische veranschaulichung wie die Sonde auf dem Mars aussieht
> Ist ja keine andere Sonde in der nähe die so ein Bild machen könnte


 
Gut dann lässt mich mein Verstand nicht ganz im Stich


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Dezember 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:


> Ist Bild 1 gerendert oder wie ist das enstanden?
> 
> Sonst hätte der Mars ja totale Mist Texturen


 
Bild 1 müsste eine Konzeptzeichnung gewesen sein, die vor dem Start der Mission entstand wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist also schon ein paar Jährchen alt



Triceratops schrieb:


> Das ist eine künstliche grafische veranschaulichung wie die Sonde auf dem Mars aussieht
> Ist ja keine andere Sonde in der nähe die so ein Bild machen könnte


 
Afaik hatte das Landungsmodul auch eine integrierte Kamera, die auch ein Foto vom Rover kurz nach der Landung gemacht hat, jedoch sieht man da wie sich der Rover von der Landeplattform wegbewegt


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Dezember 2011)

Wasser auf dem Mars ist doch ein alter Hut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crenshaw (11. Dezember 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wasser auf dem Mars ist doch ein alter Hut:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Made my day 

Und das in MARS Gips ist wundert mich auch nicht


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Dezember 2011)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wasser auf dem Mars ist doch ein alter Hut:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ROFL

 ja so geht es natürlich auch  aber wo ist denn da der Gips hin? 

noch besser finde ich allerdings das offizielle Logo der Mission:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Dezember 2011)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> ja so geht es natürlich auch  aber wo ist denn da der Gips hin?


 
Ich bin sicher dass in Mars sowohl Calcium als auch Sulfat zu finden ist ^^


----------



## GTA 3 (11. Dezember 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehe ich hier heute viele News die nicht wirklich was mit Games/Hardware zu tun haben oO


 Mein Gott, heul net rum... 

Ich finde das höchst interessant, aber es gab doch auch schon Bilder in dem man Wasser auf den Mars sehen konnte oder nicht ?!


----------



## AMD (11. Dezember 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, heul net rum...


 Dann fang du am besten auch nicht an


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2011)

Bitte den Spam einstellen. Die News hat schon wenig mit PCGH zu tun, da muss nicht auch noch der Thread wenig mit der News zu tun haben.


----------



## Gamer1970 (11. Dezember 2011)

Lol, ich finde, die Bilder sehen aus wie die von altrömischen Siedlungsruinen. Als wären das Reste von Mauerwerk.


----------



## belle (11. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Bilder, solche News sind auf jeden Fall interessant - auch aus technischer Sicht.


----------



## Crytek32 (11. Dezember 2011)

Will mir mal jemand verraten, wie ich zur Hölle hier her gekommen bin????
Ich hab unter Hardware gesucht...... 

Sonst aber gute News, sollten aber nicht unter Hardware zu finden sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2011)

Die News wurde ursprünglich unter Technologie g-h-m eingeordnet. Da sie keinerlei der verwendeten Technologien thematisiert, habe ich den Thread mitlerweile in den Wissenschaftsteil verschoben, er sollte also eigentlich nicht mehr bei Suchen im Hardwareteil aufgelistet werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

Dass es Wasser auf dem Mars geben kann (in welcher Form auch immer) ist ja nichts Neues.
Der wirkliche Beweis fehlt mit aber immer noch.
Interessant ist es aber in jedem Fall und daher auch hier eine Meldung wert.
Wobei sie auch aus der Bild Zeitung stammen könnte.


----------

